# Hello



## Chung Shim (Sep 12, 2004)

Just wanted to say hi. I have studied a variety Korean and Japanese martial arts for the past 30 years. I look foward to getting to know all of you here.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 12, 2004)

Welcome to MT


----------



## 7starmantis (Sep 12, 2004)

On behalf of the MartialTalk staff, welcome to the boards! Make yourself at home, and browse, read, and post as much as you like. Ask any questions you may have, and enjoy the threads.

7sm (Adam C)


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome.  :asian:

You have been studying the arts longer than I've been alive.  So to me, you've been at this for more than a lifetime....

What art(s) would you say are your primary one(s)?


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome :asian:


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 13, 2004)

It's good to have you welcome.


----------



## sifu nick (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Sep 13, 2004)

Do you like sword arts? If so what kind?  Welcome


----------



## Chung Shim (Sep 14, 2004)

Thank you for the welcome. 

Flatlander - I like to think of my primary art as a combination of all that I have learned. I have studied and/or instructed in the following arts:

Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan (3rd Dan)
Tae Kwon Do (1st Dan)
Togakuri Ryu Ninjutsu (Togakuri Ryu Budo Taijutsu) (1st Dan) 
Aikido (Traded leasons with an instructor friend so no official ranking) 
Hapkido (Traded leasons with an instructor friend so no official ranking)

Ronald - I like the Kenjutsu (Ninja-To) taught in Ninjutsu. It is'nt flashy, but it's effective.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 14, 2004)

Very nice, sounds like a well rounded history!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Chung Shim~!

Welcome to a great group ~!!

~Tess


----------



## Baytor (Sep 14, 2004)

Greetings and Salutations!  I think you'll like it here.


----------

